
Looking for a new name for my open source project - alexnewman
https://github.com/posix4e/elephantpump
======
amk_
"elephantpump - Takes a logical decoding stream from postgresql and outputs it
in a pluggable and safe way"

I like this name as-is.

------
alexnewman
Of course maybe it's fine!

